# Deleting old program files?



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I am cleaning up my computer getting rid of program parts and peices of old programs I deleted long ago. I am doing this from my C program files, The question I have is this. There are alot of icons I have clicked on properties and where Attributes are, there is no check marks in any of the boxes, (read me, archives and enable thumbnail view) Can I go ahead and delete these? Because there are no check markes in these files when I click on properties, does this mean they are no good? And should they be deleted, they are taking up tons of space?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Does it show any size to the file, or is it just a shortcut?
If it is a shortcut can you click on find target?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

no I dont beleive its a short cut and , no there is no find target on them here is a pic of one of them.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I guess to be on the safe side I would do a search for the folder and find what File is in it and look at the details there.
Weird name and a recent file


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

That's not a file; it's a folder
If it's a folder for a program that you have already properly uninstalled, it will be safe to delete it. However, you should never remove programs by simply deleting them, as you will soon have a registry full of garbage. You should always remove programs through the control panel's Add/Remove Programs applet, or with the program's own uninstaller.
Even after properly uninstalling a program, there will sometimes be a few files or folders left... these are safe to delete.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

ok bassetman I will do that, Brushmaster,lol ok its a folder, I got my words mixed up sorry. and Oh yes I always go to add and remove to remove a program. but there arent any checks in this folder, so does this mean its a left over, I been wanting to do this for a while get rid of old program parts and peices that are left over just taking up space. I thought I would check with TSG first before I did anything.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I suggested that because it said it contained 1 files and had a size of 149 Kb. I was just saying that is what *I would do*


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you {smile}


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

wheww I am glad I didn't delete that one it's my spybot. I did like you said, find files. My thinking is if it don't have any checks in it means its not anygood, humm so I guess I am wrong about that. Do you or, anyone know why there are no checks in the properties box?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have had a bad habit of downloading programs and then deleting them later, but I am not doing that anymore.lol I found it just causes problems.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Lori1 check out this link I found.
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Httper.html

Looks like you found a "Parasite".


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi Lori,
This is a new app that I downloaded and used recently and was very good at cleaning. Be sure to go slow the first time so you don't get into trouble such as when it removes empty folders, you may want to keep the C:\TEMP you created for something. It's easy to not remove it and still remove the rest so don't worry. Also all goes to the recycle bin first if you like.

There are separate removers for dead links, junk files, empty folders and zip comments.

Best of all it's free. http://www.tucows.com/preview/290838.html


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

here is what it shows


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

griffinspc, cool thank you


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Lori, did you try what that site recommened? They make it sound like there is a very specific way to remove it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

what the sight recommended? Im not sure what your saying.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Httper.html

They recommend a DOS command and then removal and a registry fix at the bottom of the page.



> Removal
> There should be an 'Httper' entry in the Control Panel's Add/Remove Programs feature. This works correctly.
> 
> Manual removal
> ...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bassetman,Wheww,lol I am even more confused now. Sorry. I looked in my add and remove and there is not an Httper there anywhere. Umm does what I showed you look suspicious to you? Or should I just leave it there.lol This is pretty deep for me, DOS, registery, etc. What do you suggest I do? Sorry I'm such a Duhh on this.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

girffinspc, I did download the program on the url you posted , wooo that looks like some serious ummm stuff. I will be very very careful with it. I want to thank you for sending that to me, I was told there was no such program on the Internet.{smile} Thank you.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Lori1, I would do this part

Open a DOS command prompt window (from Start->Programs->Accessories) and enter the following commands: 

cd "%WinDir%\System" 
regsvr32 /u "\Program Files\Httper\httper.dll" 

You can copy the command so no mistakes there.
Then when you have the DOS window open Use the Paste from Clip Board Tool at the top of the screen.

You could probably skip the Reg hack, that is more dangerous.

Then just delete the folder like they say.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I circled the Paste tool in case you weren't familiar with it!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you for that, it had me confused. here is another problem.Open a DOS command prompt window (from Start->Programs->Accessories) and enter the following commands , I don't understand that. I normaly restart in DOS mode, can I do that?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I think you could re-start in DOS, but then you wouldn't be able to paste the command and are more open to typo errors.










I hope it parses my img this time.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Giffin, I did a find junk files and here is what it came up with. wow, Should I delete all these?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lori, I can't scroll the image of course so I can't really answer that. If you have the program set to recycle bin then you can remove them then re-boot and see if all is OK. I would imagine it would be fine but you have a whopping *2,371* files.

You can sort the entries by type and highlight what you know to be safe and just remove those such as anything with the extension **.tmp*. That might narrow things down a bit.

This could also explain why your machines a bit slow. LOL


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bassetman gotcha,{smile} thanks


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Griffin, went for it, made sure the settings were to recycle bin, and I went for it, and deleted them, judging by what they looked like. I hate to admit it, But I have been a download junky,lol over the years, only to find out most of these programs,just mess up your computer anyway.Gosh I am impressed at you knowledge. Thank you so much. Do you think I should leave these files inn the trash bin for a few days to make sure my computer is going to work right, then delete them?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bassetman, Im still a little leary of going this. If I remove it, will my computer still run right?(biting my lip, wandering if I should do this)


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

That's always a good idea Lori. Did you run the folder, dead link and strip zip comments apps too? After you decide everything's OK, delete them from recycle, close all your running programs and then defrag.

PS:  blush blush


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

No I havent ran the other programs yet, But since I did the first scan and deleted them and restarted my computer, its like it took a load off my computer, the colors are brighter, and it is much faster in all ways, wow this is so cool, {Big Smile} lol I am excited because I can see the differenced in my computer after running the one program.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have DSL and boy this thing is going to be zipping right along, lol like its suppose to.lol


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Isn't technology wonderful. I'm curious, how many of those files were TMP files in your Windows\System folder if any?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Just as something to follow up on, I wrote this awhile ago for another member and if you get everything stable and want to clean, clean, clean try this;

You shouldn't have to do step 1 Lori after running that program.

1st, Use Find and locate all:

*.tmp
*.chk
*.bak

files and delete to recycle bin or use Disk Cleanup, re-boot. If all is OK (it should be) then empty the recycle bin.

Then delete all browser temp files.

2nd, Use Add/Remove and uninstall all programs you don't use or want.

3rd, Go into Add/Remove/Windows setup and uncheck any Windows apps and tools you don't use such as the Accessibility line (that's if you don't need it). When you get to accessories click on details and uncheck any boxes you don't need like that lame "Calculator" or games. Address Book. Whatever you don't need under details of communications *(be careful here, do not uncheck if you aren't sure),* desktop themes completely, details in internet Tools, Multiple Language support, details in Multimedia *(again be careful here),* details in On-Line services, outlook express if you don't use it, details in system tools, Microsoft FAX, The Microsoft Network, Windows messaging.*Always careful.*

This list of Windows items depends on what was installed during the initial setup. You may not see some of these is what I'm saying and if you are unsure of an entry post back and ask.

Everything you uncheck will be removed when you click "Apply". If you have your original Win9X CD or the CAB files on your hard drive you can recover any of these at a later date if you decide you want it.

4th, Go through all your Word or other text writing program documents and delete all you don't need anymore. The same goes for spreadsheets such as Excel or Access. Music / video files?

5th, rid yourself of excess fonts. They load slow, take up space and use resources and about half are never used by anyone. They are installed by 3rd party software, games, etc. Obviously if you don't speak Hebrew you don't need Hebrew.

Here's How without using 3rd party software: 
Click on CONTROL PANEL
Double Click on the FONTS Icon
Highlight the Fonts you wish to uninstall
Click FILE (in the top navigation bar)
Click DELETE
Click on OK (in the WINDOWS FONT FOLDER alert window)
Tips:
You can see what a font looks like by right clicking on it's name an clicking "open".
You can select specific font files by holding down the CTRL key.
You can select a range of font files by holding down the SHIFT key.

DO NOT DELETE THESE FONTS:
Arial (TrueType)
Arial Bold (TrueType)
Arial Bold Italic (TrueType)
Arial Italic (TrueType)
Courier 10,12,15 (VGA res)
Courier New (TrueType)
Courier New Bold (TrueType)
Courier New Bold Italic (TrueType)
Courier New Italic (TrueType)
Marlett (Windows 95/98)*
Modern (Plotter)
MS Sans Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res)
MS Serif 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res)
Roman (Plotter)
Script (Plotter)
Small fonts (VGA res)
Symbol (TrueType)
Symbol 8,10,12,14,18,24 (VGA res)
Times New Roman (TrueType) -
Times New Roman Bold (TrueType)
Times New Roman Bold Italic (TrueType)
Times New Roman Italic (TrueType)
Wingdings (TrueType)
Any font with a red A for its icon.
Any font that begins with the letters MS.

6th, Right click on My Computer and Properties. Go to the Performance tab / File System and change

"Typical role of this computer" to Network Server.

PERFORM YOUR RE-BOOTS, DEFRAG THE DRIVE(S)

Last, I recommend a defrag of the drive(s) every two weeks.

Remember, this is my opinion only. Others may recommend more or less and no one's really wrong (except me).


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

wow'' I am printing it at the moment. Actually I think this will take care of the problem Bassetman is trying to help me with. Because actually what I was doing was cleaning up my computer files etc. And I thank you, bassetman


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Let us know how it comes out. Happy puting.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

No guarantees!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bassetman, I have tried to do like you said in the DOS and it gave me some kind of error message about parimater, something to that effect. Now what do I do? I typed in what you said too.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

This was the exsact error message 
To many parameters-/U"/program
C:\Windows


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lori, check you typing. It should be this:
cd "%WinDir%\System" 
regsvr32 /u "\Program Files\Httper\httper.dll"

You have the *"* in the wrong place after the *U* if I read the message correctly. The *"* is not a legal parameter.

I think that the cleaning I've recommended won't deal with the problem you and Basset Hound, er excuse, Bassetman were working.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

What is this Httper I am trying to get rid of anyway. yestersay when I clicked in find folders on it, it said something about spybot.When I tried to type it where it looks like you typed it I cant its a long sting of word. not the other half under the other.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Take a look at this: http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/library/httper/index.phtml

and this:
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Httper.html


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: Here's an update as of Dec 10, 2003

http://www.pestpatrol.com/PestInfo/h/httper.asp


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

griffinspc nice links!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

now it says Too many paremeters-Files\Httper\httper.dll


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks kind sir from the great white north.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lori, do you have the httper listed in your add/remove list?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I wish I knew if those lines could be entered seperately.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bassetman, I am sincerely sorry, if I have cause you any hurt feelings.since last night I went from the httper to the program griffin gave me. Im truely sorry.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

now I keep getting this Too many paremeters- /U when I am typing lower case u *sigh*


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lori, can you delete this folder in safe mode?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes I imagine I can, if thats the only way left.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

At this point you may want to. Then run regclean to clean the registry, then go to a dos prompt and run regscan /fix. After all that run AdAware, spybot, anti-virus scan and defrag.

Let's see what Bassetman thinks about that plan. You got your ears out Basset?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Regclean? I dont have that at least I dont think so. I havent downloaded it. I know how to do the regscan /fix though


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

You can get regclean here: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,4666,00.asp

Just put it in a folder and double click it. It will make a file that if you have to you can restore the deleted entries. I've never had to.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh neat thank you


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok I downloaded the regclean, went into safe mode deleted the Httper restarted my computer, ran regcleaner, then I went into DOS promt and typed regscan /fix and I kept getting bad command or file name. Humm now what? Oh yeah and what about going into regedit and deleteing Hkey_classes_root etc...., I have no clue how to do that. between Christmas shopping and trying to get this problem fixed, I think were doing pretty good so far today,lol


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Whoops, sorry. I typed wrong. It's scanreg /fix not regscan /fix.
Dumb.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok I tried to do this though start programs ,MS-DOS prompt, but I got an error saying this: Cannot repair the registry from Windows. Shut down to dos and run Scanreg.exe /fix
I had to restart my computer in dos prompt fixed the registry and I think I am done except for running my defrag. Thanks guys, Bassetman, and Griffin, We did it. (smile)


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Outstanding Lori. Post back if you have any other problems. :up:


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW, I think.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Griffin, I have a question, on page 4 you gave me instructions on clean up. Now before I delete these fonts I am wandering something. when I go to my computer then properties, performance tab, then system file. You said to change the "typical role of this computer to Network server. what does that mean?{Network Server} I have DSL and am on a network with 2 other computer will it make any difference if I change it?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No, it just changes a registry entry that, in short terms, changes the way Windows conducts business. It changes the data structure for file access. It gets complicated but you'll have no problems with it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok Thank you


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

As per a PM here is what I found on Adding fonts from Help.
I would think you can just replace the standard ones the same way.



> To add a new font to your computer
> 
> Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then double-click Fonts.
> On the File menu, click Install New Font.
> ...


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you, I will check it out. my sincere thanks to you.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

YW!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Darn, well unfortunatly, it deleted the fonts from my Windows font folder, and I assume from my system. : (


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

They should be on your Windows CD.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Can someone Please help me? when I downloaded and used regcleaner, I must have deletes some things that I shouldn't have, now I am having all kinds of problems, freezing up, flashing pages shut down problems, I already emptied my trash so there gone forever, I have tried to reinstall windows and it tells me there is an antivirus running in the back ground and i cant install it. {and I shut everything down before I started to reinstall.} I need help Bad.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Do you have a CD for your Anti-Virus, so that you can uninstall that and re-install it after you re-install Windows?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes I do


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> when I downloaded and used regcleaner, I must have deletes some things that I shouldn't have,


 Shut down to the DOS prompt and type in *scanreg /restore* and pick a date prior to you using regcleaner and reboot. That should put you back to where you had no problems. Don't use tools like regcleaner, which is a good tool, unless you know exactly what you're deleting. Ask here first in a thread if need be but in most cases, if your machine is running well there's no need to use that invasive type of tool.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

griff, when I have ran scanreg/ restore it takes me to 4 days prior to the date that I use it on. say I use it today it has the last 4 days on it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Then I would uninstall the AV, re-install Windows and then re-install the AV.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes Bassetman, I get your point, delete my antivirus and reinstall windows and then reinstall nortons. Right?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> it has the last 4 days on it.


 That'a fine. It should have. If you used regcleaner, say on the 18th, then pick the last entry before that day and time when the machine was running well.

PS: re-installig Windows is a major undertaking. If you can go back to a previous setting, why not do it ?????


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

My scanreg /restore is 12/19/03,12/18/03,12/17/03,12/16/03 and I installed and used the regclener on 12/9/03
Griff don't get mad I am just giving the facts.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

He had a good idea to look, I doubt he'll get mad!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

The PS: sounded that way. It's been awhile since I have reinstalled windows, am I going to have to reload my drivers, for my printer ,scanner, web cam, and redownload IE 6.0? and updates?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh and is it ok just to reinstall win98se over the top of the other win98se?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You should be able to re-install over the top (at least worth a try).
You will probably have to update a bunch of stuff, that's why he was suggesting it as a last resort.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok, I hate to have to do this too, but I feel its the only option I have to get my computer running right again. Thanks Basset I will let you know when I am back up and running.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Good Luck!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks ; )


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Lori1...

Do you still have the Regclean program installed ?

If so it creates an Undo.reg file, that you should be able to use the undo to get the reg entries back...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey Jedi
Good info, but we may be too late for that


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

lol yes to late,lol but yes I do have regcleaner still on here, it must haven't downloaded right cause there no help or info on settings with it, Jedi I have learned a valuable lesson from this, don't use anything until your exsactly sure what your doing, Right guys? lol


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

unfortunatly when I downloaded it,and used it, I hadn't had any sleep in 24 hours. wrong thing to do.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lori 1:_
> *lol yes to late,lol but yes I do have regcleaner still on here, it must haven't downloaded right cause there no help or info on settings with it, Jedi I have learned a valuable lesson from this, don't use anything until your exsactly sure what your doing, Right guys? lol *


Right!


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Im serious basset


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

He...he..he.

Been there...done that...


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you jedi, I greatly appreciate your input there,lol,lol


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just looked at it again and there is nothing like undo anywhere, do you have the link for it and I can delete this and redownload it? And alittle help learning how to use the darn thing right,lol {smile} No offence at all basset. ; )


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

None taken.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

This is from the readme.txt...

Clicking the Fix Errors button also creates an UNDO.REG file in the folder where RegClean was run. The file will be titled "UNDO computer yyyymmdd hhmmss.REG," where computer is the name of your machine, yyyymmdd is the date, and hhmmss is the time. If at any point you would like to "undo," or put back what RegClean removed from your registry, double click the UNDO.REG file.

Re-downloading and running it isn't going to do any good...

Do a file search for *undo*.reg* and see if it shows up...

The undo for my pc is this file,*Undo PUTER1 20031219 151317.Reg*


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

nope I did a file search, and it wasnt there, actually it found nothing.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...

If it isn't there the only other recourse is to do the Operating System install...

Sorry...


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Everything is going great guys, I have decided to go back to AVG could someone give me the right link, the link I have for AVG looks as if it is installing AVG but when it gets down to the install its MSN messanger 6.0 , figure that one out, and nope Im not nuts, lmao Im serious,{smile}


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Is this the one you need ?

AVG


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thank you Jedi


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I got AVG all set up and things are working good, thank you all, so much. I will post back in a few days, and let ya know how things are working out.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Not mad in the least Lori. Sorry I was down for a while setting up a network. I assume from your last couple posts you re-installed Windows and all went well.

I do have one question though. The Jedi was speaking of RegClean, which I had mentioned way back when, but you referred to RegCleaner just a couple pages ago as the cause of the problem.

Just so you know, and maybe you do, but RegClean and RegCleaner are two different programs. Both are good at what they do but they are very different.

RegClean was developed by the boys at Microsoft but Microsoft does *not* support it. It gets launched and does it's thing with no options or fancy interface. That's what you downloaded way back a few pages.

RegCleaner is a 3rd party app developed by a gent named V something, I can't remember now and it's excellent at what it does but as I said before, be careful with it.

Both leave you a way out if trouble arises so in my opinion are safe to use but I would stick with one or the other. I've had an instance where a user used both (that sounds repetitive LOL) at the same "cleaning" and the restore of one caused problems for the restore from the other since replacing registry entries from the one made things worse because the 2nd, in this case RegCleaner, removed important keys that looked like orphans that the first was looking for after the re-boot.

Hope that makes sense. At any rate if I read this right I'd suggest you only re-install one or the other if that's what you decide to do. OK?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually griffinspc...

never mind misread the post...sorry...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I thought so Jedi but she said RegClean*er* or did I miss something?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

I don't know, I misread your post...sorry...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No problem I think she downloaded RegCleaner from somewhere but I'm not sure. I never have a problem with your posts, you're the Master right


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yea she could have ( actually I use both, Regcleaner for me...and Regclean for, automatic deletions, for others )...

Neither so far has caused any problems, just thought I would mention that if she thought it was the problem, there was a way out...



> you're the Master right


He...he..he..

I don't know about that, I've always gone by the old adage " If you can't dazzle them with your brilliance, confuse them with your BS "


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

How true, How true. Now about that new transistor I developed out of tin foil that runs at 44 GHz, do you think Al Gore would sign on to promote it?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes it was regclean , I remember reading microsoft don't support it.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...

He might...

How did you get 44 GHz out of Tinfoil ??

I could only get 33 GHZ, and that was with SaranWrap, and with a doping of Grape jelly and peanut butter...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

No problem Lori, RegClean and Regcleaner are often confused because people refer to RegClean as a regcleaner so they type it that way.

And as for you Jedi, it has to be *Jif.*


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ahhh...

I see...would that be Jiff smooth, or Jiff crunchy, and should I also dope it with bread as well ?

Lori 1...



> I got AVG all set up and things are working good, thank you all, so much. I will post back in a few days, and let ya know how things are working out.


Yes let us know how it goes ( never mind me, I'm getting kinda silly now  )...


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

OOPs my messup. I am sure learning a lot here tonight. Oh and your dogs are so cute,{SMILE}{ From your websight.}


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

lol thats fine jedi, have a good time,lol,lol I will keep posted how things are going.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Congrats on working through it Lori.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks but you guys helped me get it right. So the Thanks goes to you all.{smile}


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Does this mean you solved the problem?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

It sure looks like it, so far everything is working fantastic.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Is this the regcleaner you were talking about, the good one?http://www.webmasterfree.com/regcleaner.html


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

it was this link that I was given, that messed things up.http://www.tucows.com/preview/290838.html


----------

